# is my piranha dying?



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I have a problem. I have a red-belly piranha in a 20 gallon long along with some feeder fish. I got him from a friend of mine so he was with 3 other piranha in a 55 gallon. I had him for about 2 weeks and he is not eating. His belly is red and then i noticed it was white. Today I did about 30-40% water change. While draining the water his body was vertical and when I touch him he just freaked , this is the first time that happened. I have noticed he kinda slanted when he is still. Otherwise when I look at him he doesnt move he just watches me and see what i can do. Also you can put your hand in his tank and have no problem.

Hope someone can help. I am new to the piranhas for only 3 months







:sad:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I just realize this was posted in the wrong section. I apolizge im new.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sounds normal to me, they do freak out, and they do stay motionless.

they also stop eating when in a new home, but it will improve, try feeding it some cichlid sticks/beefheart/shrimp and anything else it suggests in the feeding tutorial.

also you may want to not feed it for a few days so it gets hungry.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> I just realize this was posted in the wrong section. I apolizge im new.


 and WELCOME to PFury


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

You Red is stressed out... put in some conditioner and raise the temp.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

My water temp is set at it reads 78-82. I did put in chlor-out in it. Also i notice he likes his dark corners but he faces the back and not the front. He ususally always faces the front before I got him.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

change in environment. He should get used to it after a while. THink about it, woudl you be happyif you got ripped away from all of your friends and was all alone???


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Does water pressure have anything to do with the way he is feeling? Also he slants to the right.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a gold piranha and putting it with him. Will they fit in a 29 gallon until i get a 55 gallon. Is there such a thing called African rbp. That what I was told he was.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't know anything about an african red belly. But if you are talking about putting a spilo and red belly as the only 2 in a 29 gallon tank, I wouldn't do it. I had to put my 8 inch red in with my gold for a couple of days until I got my 55 gallon and 2 other reds, and within those couple of days my 2 inch gold tore up my 8 inch reds fins really bad. Spilos are crazy, and a solo red belly is has the agression level of a goldfish (Just my opinion


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont add it to a gold spilo









the slanted swinning could be down to stress, poor water conditions or even a swim bladder problem, but I think it is most likely stress.
the lack of appitite is normal for piranhas which are in a new home, I would expect any RBP to behaive in the way you have been describibg after being moved.

as for which way it is facing - so what?
it will face any way it wants, and I seriously doubt that this has anything to do with anything.

and as for hiding in the corners - I guess you do not have much cover???
well it wants to hide, it is stressed and scared, I suggest you add some rocks and dimm the lights.

also if you have got a bright light (or even just a normal one) you should either swap it for a dimmer one or darken it yourself because piranhas do not like bright lights - it damages their eyes.

also RBPs need bigger tanks than 20 gallons, and they are social creatures and will never be happy on their own - I suggest if you are going to keep piranhas you buy a tank which is at least 50 gallons and add at least another 2 Red Belly piranhas to your one.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Whoa, innes in the P forum giving advise. This is a rare site. LoL.

Back to you P problem. THere are a few things that I think that it might be. First off, like stated previously, it could just be due to the fact that it is a new fish in a new enviroment. P's can be very skittish initially when introduced to a new tank. The problem can also lie in your water conditions. Perhaps you should test for ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, ph and then get back to us. This will let us know if something is out of whack.

Thridly, it could just be his normal behavior. P's can sometimes be skittish, but a lone red can be EXTREMELY skittish. These fish are schooling fish, and find comfort in the school. When you take them out of that setting, this is the reaction you get. Sadly, if this is the case, there is not much you can do.

Hopefully you'll find that the problem is something that can be fixed. Give your fish a little time and see how things turn out. All of the advise given previously sounded real good to me also. Good luck with your fish and keep us posted on his progress.

~Dj


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Just so you know when i tested my tank last week the ph level is 7.8, anomia 6-7ppm nitrite 0. I havent tested it yest since the water change.

So you know a little of his background. He was a loner p in a 55 gallon with 3 other p and a sucker fish. (sorry thats what I call them) When i got him I put a 8 inch sucker with him and he did push and i swear attacked him. What would happen if i put the p in with the sucker in a 29 gallon and put the fish in my 29 into my 20 long. Will he act the same because its a new home. Also i have been leaving the light off because there is enough light with my other 2 tanks and i have a string of ropes lights going around the front part of the tank on the wall.

I would like to say thanks for the feedback. It makes alot of sense but the only part im worried about is him not eating. There is one feeder fish in with him just because i could get it out. That is when i can tell if he is eating.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Well here is an update. As I writing this my rbp is currently on his side, by morning he will be dead.









This is first time owning a p and I only had him for 2 weeks. This really freakin sucks.









I dont know when im getting another one because money is tight and to top it off I had to take my dog to the vet to see how bad he cut his eye.









Man I sure had one hell of a day. :sad:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Something strange just happened. I just happened to turn around and guess what....he was swimming around!!!!!









I dont understand his behavior and just plain puzzled. Sorry I never saw a fish that literaly sits on the gravel then back end goes up and then he goes on his side. Can anyone try to help me understand whats going on with him. Im starting to feel real bad.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This sucker fish you speak of...are you talking about a pleco?!

Like the people have mentioned before about his swimming...


Innes said:


> the slanted swimming could be down to stress, poor water conditions or even a swim bladder problem, but I think it is most likely stress.


I dont know much about Ps...but what I do know is you got to give them time to adjust to their new environment, especially since hes the only one in the tank. Since you said he started swimming when you werent looking until you peaked over...maybe hes just skittish of you. If you move fast or do any sudden movements it can spook them causing them to always want to hide when your around. Just a thought based on previous experiences. Hope all goes well with your fish..


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes it is pleco, i always known them as sucker fish until i got one myself. He always watches me on whatever im doing. The reason im worried is that I never saw this before in any kind of fish.

How can I tell if he is happy or not. He has a white belly then red etc. I cant wait until I get my p book. I also leave the light off unless im cleaning the tank. Is that good or bad about the light.

I would like to say thank you for advise. It has helped me out alot. :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> I also leave the light off unless im cleaning the tank. Is that good or bad about the light.


Figuring as they hate light...Id say its a plus [a good thing]









Innes explains it more in his post though..



Innes said:


> also if you have got a bright light (or even just a normal one) you should either swap it for a dimmer one or darken it yourself because piranhas do not like bright lights - it damages their eyes.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> Just so you know when i tested my tank last week the ph level is 7.8, anomia 6-7ppm nitrite 0. I


holy sh*t, am i the only one that noticed this, but your ammonia level is WAY too high. Its supposed to be at 0, less than 0.5, but nowhere near 6 or 7. Get your red out of that water before he really does keel over and die. btw, your ph could b a bit lower, more on the acidic side is ideal, but thats the least of your worries, good luck


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I would get your P outta that tank right away. I lost my 5 Ps to high ammonia and it was only at 1.0 when I tested it. Does your P look like its skin is falling right off ? If it is then you better start praying. Also check all the little nicks and crannys for a possible dead feeder. When I lost my 5 babies I started cleaning out my tank and sure enough there were 2 feeders stuck in the back between my wood and the tank glass. I am getting my 75 gallon all ready to go for when I order more little guys. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alot of the responses were very good.







Id also like to add is that you always know or tell when your Ps (especially RBs) have problems when they loose coloration. Your PH is way too high and can agree that even though you did do water change recently, the last time you checked your water perimeters were beforehand.. so try checking again. Also from past and personal experience, when my Ps are slightly slumped and inactive in the tank, its because lack of oxygen in the water. Make sure you have water/surface agitation so that oxygen mixture would help refresh the water quality.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

your biggest problem is that your aquarium wasn't established. if you put a fish in a new tank it will cycle, which is the most dangerous times for a fish, this could have been avoided by either cycleing your tank before putting your piranha in or by adding biospira to your tank (it kick starts the whole process)

so whats happening now it that your ammonia is at deadly levels, it will have to drop on its own before its complete. the only thing I can say is to try some ammolock to detoxify the ammonia or water changes to delute the ammonia.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I had my tank set up for 2 days prior to getting the p. Also i do put amno-lock 2 in the tank. Im do about 25-35 percent water change weekly. I just check it amonia and it is high again.

But everyones help Im really starting to understand him. Thanxs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> I had my tank set up for 2 days prior to getting the p. Also i do put amno-lock 2 in the tank. Im do about 25-35 percent water change weekly. I just check it amonia and it is high again.


 OK you said the info we need..

Most tanks should be cycled, depending how/what procedure you did to cycle tank. Cycling is the most important step in setting up your aquarium. It determines water conditions for your Ps to see whether if its safe or not. Since you've already had tank running, buy Bio-spira and add to tank. Should help re-cycle the tank again within 24 hrs.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> I had my tank set up for 2 days prior to getting the p. Also i do put amno-lock 2 in the tank. Im do about 25-35 percent water change weekly. I just check it amonia and it is high again.


 I'd also cut back on water changes: either completely, or just a small one once a week, until your tank is properly cycled. Doing water changes during cycling will only cause the process to take more time, adding even more stress on your piranha... Like some suggested: try biospira to speed up the cycle. Adding a few feeder goldfish will have the same result.

And like some stated before: the tank's pH is too high for a piranha tank, so that's something to care about as well. Filtering over peat, or using black water extract will bring down the pH to more acceptable levels (from a piranha's point of view). But I'd wait with this until your tank is fully cycled and your piranha is recovering again...

Good luck!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Whoa, innes in the P forum giving advise. This is a rare site. LoL.


time was I was looking at every post on the site, and replying to most of them, but now the piranha section is so busy I do miss many of the posts, but I do look at quite a few, and I also often have no need to give any advice as it has already been done, also I am working on so many other areas on the site I like to mostly leave this bit to you guys - but I hope you liked my advice


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Thankx for the advise. Im going to get some biospira today and try to figure out the water in the tank.

For his colors he has bright sparkles and hasnt lost any color. He looks nice in the dark with lighting from my other fish tanks.

His belly I noticed is white to red to white to red. He is staying at the top in the corner looking at the feeder tank as if he is hungry but has a couple of feeders in there with him.


----------

